# I'm quite mad.



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So, after waiting over 3 weeks for my Susan Lanci harnesses from Doggie Couture Shop I finally received them. And they are the completely wrong harness. She sent me the step in harnesses instead of the kind that velcros around the neck and the chest. The step in harnesses in an x small don't fit my girls. They are too big. But the velcro ones in an x small do since they are more adjustable. So, I now have two harnesses that don't fit. This means that I've never actually received the correct harness from them any time I've ever ordered it. So, now I'm going to have to wait another 3 weeks to get the correct thing. I'm thinking these deals seriously aren't worth it at this point. I'm so frustrated. Is it really that hard to send the correct thing in the correct size? Clearly this company can't figure out how to do that. They've never gotten my order right.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg , that is terrible !!! i'm so sorry to hear that this happened .
have you been in touch with the lady at DC yet? 
what about the wooflink and the louisdog??? did you get those yet???


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> omg , that is terrible !!! i'm so sorry to hear that this happened .
> have you been in touch with the lady at DC yet?
> what about the wooflink and the louisdog??? did you get those yet???


I just emailed her. So, I haven't gotten a response back. I told her that I wanted the correct harness and if she could rush the order and get it to me quicker than the 3.5 weeks it took this time, then I would like the correct ones. I told her if she can't do that then I just want a refund. I explained that this happened last time and it took several months to straighten out. I'm not going through that again. I think I'm seriously done with this company. I still have several orders that I haven't received yet from those shoupons though. 

I haven't gotten any of my wooflink or louisdog stuff. If those don't fit, I'm going to be so upset. I just feel bad for Ella. She doesn't have a good harness that fits her. I was really ready to get her in one that she could take walks in. Right now the only harness I have that fits her is a cheap one that kind of rubs her under her arms. So, we can't walk as far as I would like to.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw that's too bad! It sounds like she confuses orders more often that not. Hope we get sent the right stuff! She better send you a postage paid envelope to send everything back. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw that's too bad! It sounds like she confuses orders more often that not. Hope we get sent the right stuff! She better send you a postage paid envelope to send everything back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When this happened last time, she sent me a prepaid envelope with the new harness. It took almost 3 months from the original order to get the correct size. And when I finally did relieve the correct size of what I ordered, it didn't fit we'll because the sizing for Susan Lanci harnesses is way off. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Lindsay. :/ I've never seen poorer customer service in my life. She printed postage on mine, but mailed it later. I guess she thinks people don't know that you can print postage, and mail it whenever you want. It's really been a terrible experience. I hope the products turn out worth the headache. She should pay your postage both ways, and in my opinion you should receive further discounting. No excuse for that. I hope you hear from her soon. When she responds to my emails it never addresses my questions. Hope you have better luck. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The problem with the sizing on SL is that they aren't the same from harness to harness. How she custom makes each to order, I'll never understand.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> When this happened last time, she sent me a prepaid envelope with the new harness. It took almost 3 months from the original order to get the correct size. And when I finally did relieve the correct size of what I ordered, it didn't fit we'll because the sizing for Susan Lanci harnesses is way off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aw that really sucks. It took us one wrong size order to get the right sizing for Odie but now that we have the right one, I couldn't ask for a better harness and it fits like a glove. I hope you like the new one... once you get it! It's unbelievable how you got sent the wrong stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw that really sucks. It took us one wrong size order to get the right sizing for Odie but now that we have the right one, I couldn't ask for a better harness and it fits like a glove. I hope you like the new one... once you get it! It's unbelievable how you got sent the wrong stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have a harness in the style I ordered that I bought from Zorana. We love it! It's a great quality product. I don't know why Susan Lanci doesn't produce more at a time to make us not have to wait so long.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm so sorry, Lindsay. :/ I've never seen poorer customer service in my life. She printed postage on mine, but mailed it later. I guess she thinks people don't know that you can print postage, and mail it whenever you want. It's really been a terrible experience. I hope the products turn out worth the headache. She should pay your postage both ways, and in my opinion you should receive further discounting. No excuse for that. I hope you hear from her soon. When she responds to my emails it never addresses my questions. Hope you have better luck. xxx


Of course she didn't email me back today. I'm not really surprised though. I tried to have her discount my last order that took almost 3 months and she wouldn't do it. I'll try again, but I doubt it. I sent her a very firm email stating that if she can't rush my order to me correctly then I want a refund and I will no longer be doing business with her. I should have listened to my gut and not ordered from Doggie Couture Shop this time. I just hope I get my other orders from my Shoupons and they are correct. I'm just so mad.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> We have a harness in the style I ordered that I bought from Zorana. We love it! It's a great quality product. I don't know why Susan Lanci doesn't produce more at a time to make us not have to wait so long.


Oh good, so at least if you do end up getting the right order it will fit for sure. It's really weird that they make them as they're ordered, especially because they're not really custom. I could see if their business was just beginning and they didn't want to end up with a lot of unsold product but I think at this point they're a guaranteed success. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I started doing a google search on Doggie Couture Shop. Apparently, many many people have had problems with this site. There's been several complaints made with the Better Business Bureau. And I don't know if it's true or not, but someone said that Paypal is about to shut her paypal account down because they've gotten too many people filing complaints about her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> I started doing a google search on Doggie Couture Shop. Apparently, many many people have had problems with this site. There's been several complaints made with the Better Business Bureau. And I don't know if it's true or not, but someone said that Paypal is about to shut her paypal account down because they've gotten too many people filing complaints about her.


No way!! Geez. I hope everyone actually gets what they ordered. This is my first order from there, but if she gives people this much trouble it might be my last too. I had a bit of a bad experience with posh puppy boutique. I love Pucci & Catana and Baxter Boo though! I guess you have to just stick to what you know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> No way!! Geez. I hope everyone actually gets what they ordered. This is my first order from there, but if she gives people this much trouble it might be my last too. I had a bit of a bad experience with posh puppy boutique. I love Pucci & Catana and Baxter Boo though! I guess you have to just stick to what you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just hope I can get a refund at this point. I'm just going to take my business elsewhere. I'll cross my fingers my stuff I ordered with my shoupons gets here!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsay I'm so sorry to hear u got the wrong harnesses again!! I understand these items take a while but there is no excuse for sending the wrong items. I don't blame u at all for not wanting to buy from dcs anymore. My cuddle cup took 4 weeks to come in and it ended up being curly sue inside and not shag like I ordered but I ended up keeping it bc I didn't wanna wait another 4 weeks. I feel so bad!! I have an xxs step in I can sell u if u want, it's the plain leopard. If it doesn't fit, u can ship it back and I'll refund u. Mimi only wore it once. I want Ella to have a nice harness!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lindsay I'm so sorry to hear u got the wrong harnesses again!! I understand these items take a while but there is no excuse for sending the wrong items. I don't blame u at all for not wanting to buy from dcs anymore. My cuddle cup took 4 weeks to come in and it ended up being curly sue inside and not shag like I ordered but I ended up keeping it bc I didn't wanna wait another 4 weeks. I feel so bad!! I have an xxs step in I can sell u if u want, it's the plain leopard. If it doesn't fit, u can ship it back and I'll refund u. Mimi only wore it once. I want Ella to have a nice harness!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no, i ordered a shag cuddle cup too but haven't received it yet. Hopefully they don't send me the wrong one also. :/


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lindsay I'm so sorry to hear u got the wrong harnesses again!! I understand these items take a while but there is no excuse for sending the wrong items. I don't blame u at all for not wanting to buy from dcs anymore. My cuddle cup took 4 weeks to come in and it ended up being curly sue inside and not shag like I ordered but I ended up keeping it bc I didn't wanna wait another 4 weeks. I feel so bad!! I have an xxs step in I can sell u if u want, it's the plain leopard. If it doesn't fit, u can ship it back and I'll refund u. Mimi only wore it once. I want Ella to have a nice harness!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're so sweet! PM me with a price. Haha it seems like there's always something you have of Mimi's that you can sell!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> You're so sweet! PM me with a price. Haha it seems like there's always something you have of Mimi's that you can sell!


It's kinda scary, right??? Lol. Poor Mimi won't have anything left soon!! Haha, just kidding!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Of course she didn't email me back today. I'm not really surprised though. I tried to have her discount my last order that took almost 3 months and she wouldn't do it. I'll try again, but I doubt it. I sent her a very firm email stating that if she can't rush my order to me correctly then I want a refund and I will no longer be doing business with her. I should have listened to my gut and not ordered from Doggie Couture Shop this time. I just hope I get my other orders from my Shoupons and they are correct. I'm just so mad.


I'm so sorry this is happening to you. :/ xxx

I know your frustration. I sure hope it all works out. Please keep us posted.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

That's terrible, you have had really bad experiences with DCS.
I hope you get an answer soon.

Twin!!! I asked you for that SL harness some time ago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I got a reply to my email. She said she's checking with Susan Lanci to see if she can rush me an order. She is going to let me know how long it will take. I told her to let me know how long it would be and I will decide if I want a refund or not. 

She did say that I've gotten other orders from her that went smoothly. Which is so not true. I've ordered some other things with my shoupons, but I haven't gotten them yet. So she can't say they've gone smoothly. It's like she was trying to argue with me about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> I got a reply to my email. She said she's checking with Susan Lanci to see if she can rush me an order. She is going to let me know how long it will take. I told her to let me know how long it would be and I will decide if I want a refund or not. She did apologize though.
> 
> She did say that I've gotten other orders from her that went smoothly. Which is so not true. I've ordered some other things with my shoupons, but I haven't gotten them yet. So she can't say they've gone smoothly. It's like she was trying to argue with me about it.
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> I got a reply to my email. She said she's checking with Susan Lanci to see if she can rush me an order. She is going to let me know how long it will take. I told her to let me know how long it would be and I will decide if I want a refund or not.
> 
> She did say that I've gotten other orders from her that went smoothly. Which is so not true. I've ordered some other things with my shoupons, but I haven't gotten them yet. So she can't say they've gone smoothly. It's like she was trying to argue with me about it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, after a Google search, I will never do business there again. She sent me a tracking number, that doesn't even work. After replying to my email, she still won't answer why. She claimed it takes 2 weeks for SL. I said, yes, I understand that. IT'S BEEN 4 WEEKS. The only way I got her to respond was letting her know that I am filing a complaint. She told me that she mailed my first 2 harnesses out with the Wooflink hoodie on the 15th in an earlier email. Now she's saying I should get 2 of the 4 harnesses and the hoodie at the end of this week. So she blatantly lies. I would much prefer the truth. On Friday if I don't have all of my orders, I'm reporting to the BBB and PayPal. Apparently she sends empty envelopes to customers just to have tracking for the disputes filed against her. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyway, not sure I'll even get what I ordered. Very sorry to read others are going through the same thing. xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yikes! I'm scared that my package isn't coming now. Lindsay, I'm glad that you at least got a reply. I thought originally that she had just sent you the wrong items, not that she had actually ordered the wrong items from SL! So crazy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, Google Doggie Couture reviews/complaints. :/


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yikes! I'm scared that my package isn't coming now. Lindsay, I'm glad that you at least got a reply. I thought originally that she had just sent you the wrong items, not that she had actually ordered the wrong items from SL! So crazy.


Yeah, she ordered the correct color, but the wrong style harness. And even the packing slip inserted in the order didn't match what she sent to me. I wouldn't care because they are very cute, but they are too big. Otherwise I would just keep them.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to look up. the complaints but wanted to ask if they were from the past year? Dcs is under new ownership since sometime last year and I think the previous owner was awful and ruined the websites initial reputation. In terms of returning emails, I usually get a response within an hour or two and on rare occasion the next day and we email back and forth a ton. I'm sorry that everyone has been having such bad experiences. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow as someone who runs an online shop that is really sad to hear. I can't imagine treating a customer that way!

But I wanted to say that PayPal is wonderful in situations like these. If it has been less then 30 days and u played through them file a complaint. They will give u back the money asap. If she is being shady or u worry about getting a refund back or in a timely manner, it may be a better option then dealing with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Unfortunately, after a Google search, I will never do business there again. She sent me a tracking number, that doesn't even work. After replying to my email, she still won't answer why. She claimed it takes 2 weeks for SL. I said, yes, I understand that. IT'S BEEN 4 WEEKS. The only way I got her to respond was letting her know that I am filing a complaint. She told me that she mailed my first 2 harnesses out with the Wooflink hoodie on the 15th in an earlier email. Now she's saying I should get 2 of the 4 harnesses and the hoodie at the end of this week. So she blatantly lies. I would much prefer the truth. On Friday if I don't have all of my orders, I'm reporting to the BBB and PayPal. Apparently she sends empty envelopes to customers just to have tracking for the disputes filed against her. :/


Did you see her replying to the complaints on some websites? How could all of these people all my lying? There has to be truth to it. This business doesn't seem to be for her.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I haven't had a chance to look up. the complaints but wanted to ask if they were from the past year? Dcs is under new ownership since sometime last year and I think the previous owner was awful and ruined the websites initial reputation. In terms of returning emails, I usually get a response within an hour or two and on rare occasion the next day and we email back and forth a ton. I'm sorry that everyone has been having such bad experiences.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, sadly some of these complaints are even from this month. And all of my issues with them have occurred since the new ownership.I think it's probably just too much for one person to do regardless of who owns it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> Wow as someone who runs an online shop that is really sad to hear. I can't imagine treating a customer that way!
> 
> But I wanted to say that PayPal is wonderful in situations like these. If it has been less then 30 days and u played through them file a complaint. They will give u back the money asap. If she is being shady or u worry about getting a refund back or in a timely manner, it may be a better option then dealing with her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I ordered my original order on July 25th. My one month is coming up soon. I wish I could give her a little more time before filing a complaint.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> I ordered my original order on July 25th. My one month is coming up soon. I wish I could give her a little more time before filing a complaint.


I just looked up paypal's rules on disputing a charge. It says you can file a claim within 45 days. That gives me a little bit more time.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Did you see her replying to the complaints on some websites? How could all of these people all my lying? There has to be truth to it. This business doesn't seem to be for her.


Yeah. I was shocked! Empty envelopes!?! What a con artist! My guess is that she uses the money, and can't purchase the products people buy. So if you're lucky, you get your purchase, but more than double the time she states. For the many unlucky, you get nothing. I'm pretty tolerant when it comes to understanding being behind a bit. I juggle all kinds of stuff in a days time, with an unstable spine. I called her when the first order was late, had a nice conversation with her, sympathized with her work load, etc. At that time she said my stuff would be on the way in the next few days. This was 10 days ago. She changes her story over and over. Imagine how many complaints that we can't read. We know these people aren't lying because we are experiencing it first hand. You can't even get a straight answer out of her. 

If my orders don't arrive by Friday, she can expect another complaint, and a dispute of charges. She told me early last week that she had the first 2 harnesses that I ordered. But where are they? Then she sends me a bogus tracking number. Sigh


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah. I was shocked! Empty envelopes!?! What a con artist! My guess is that she uses the money, and can't purchase the products people buy. So if you're lucky, you get your purchase, but more than double the time she states. For the many unlucky, you get nothing. I'm pretty tolerant when it comes to understanding being behind a bit. I juggle all kinds of stuff in a days time, with an unstable spine. I called her when the first order was late, had a nice conversation with her, sympathized with her work load, etc. At that time she said my stuff would be on the way in the next few days. This was 10 days ago. She changes her story over and over. Imagine how many complaints that we can't read. We know these people aren't lying because we are experiencing it first hand. You can't even get a straight answer out of her.
> 
> If my orders don't arrive by Friday, she can expect another complaint, and a dispute of charges. She told me early last week that she had the first 2 harnesses that I ordered. But where are they? Then she sends me a bogus tracking number. Sigh


My tracking number never worked either, but I did get something in the mail. haha I just don't know what to do with all of my other orders. I'm afraid if I dispute these harnesses, then she'll never send the other stuff I've ordered from her already. And because they're with the shoupons, I've already paid for a lot of it. Most of the orders were between $5-$30 since I used the shoupon. If I dispute them too I'll be out a lot of money.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In one of her email replies to me, she said she was sending me my replacement harnesses soon. This was in response to me asking her to send the hoodie with my first order. I still have no clue what that means. I've never ordered from her before, and I have no replacement harnesses coming from her.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> In one of her email replies to me, she said she was sending me my replacement harnesses soon. This was in response to me asking her to send the hoodie with my first order. I still have no clue what that means. I've never ordered from her before, and I have no replacement harnesses coming from her.


haha maybe you'll get my harnesses! I guess she has so many people emailing her complaining that she gets us all confused!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> My tracking number never worked either, but I did get something in the mail. haha I just don't know what to do with all of my other orders. I'm afraid if I dispute these harnesses, then she'll never send the other stuff I've ordered from her already. And because they're with the shoupons, I've already paid for a lot of it. Most of the orders were between $5-$30 since I used the shoupon. If I dispute them too I'll be out a lot of money.


Yeah, it's hard to know what to do. I just don't get it. I would be scared to death to do what she's doing. Surely it's illegal.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> haha maybe you'll get my harnesses! I guess she has so many people emailing her complaining that she gets us all confused!


That's what I was thinking. Haha!!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah, it's hard to know what to do. I just don't get it. I would be scared to death to do what she's doing. Surely it's illegal.


I know!! I'm way too much of a rule follower! I would be a nervous wreck!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm used to waiting so I don't mind too much. I think for me, it sounds like the biggest problem is that she should change what is said on the website so people don't expect to receive there things really fast. I don't expect to , so I don't get upset . 
Louisdog and Wooflink come from Asia and the first time I ordered Louisdog which was several years ago , I think it was funnyfur I ordered from. I had to wait a long time and I was not happy . 
but now i'm used to it. 
sometimes it does just take a very long time no matter which boutique you order it from. 
they can get stuck in customs and get delayed for an unknown amount of time and theres no controlling that. 

anyways.... i'm really sorry to hear that some of you are really upset.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's very easy to make me happy. Honesty always works. 

She needs to improve her customer service and update her website. Make sure orders go out on time, communicate when there is a delay, send the correct items, timely response to emails......

If I was aware that I might be waiting 6 weeks, I could have made a decision to order and wait, or order somewhere else. 

There is clearly an issue with this business. Some are lucky, some haven't been so lucky. 

I'm not angry, I just want to know what's going on.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

At this point, having to wait a long time isn't even the biggest issue. Sending the correct product is a very basic part of running a business. If she is unable to do that then maybe she's in the wrong line of work. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yikes! I just read some recent reviews. You guys weren't kidding. I wonder when she took the business over? The BBB has received 4 complaints within the last 12 months. A little scared about my package coming to be honest. Wish I would have looked the business up before I ordered.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, there are too many complaints for it not to be true. I don't care what her reasoning is, as Lindsay said, there are basics to running a business. She can't seem to even follow those. What good excuse is there for me waiting 2 weeks for a gift card that I bought to be sent via email. I had to email and call her several times regarding it. My first order was harnesses only. I know this is repetitive, but she has claimed to have them since early last week. There is something not right about this company. I don't see the business being open much longer unless she changes things. 

Funny enough, right after my post earlier I received an email from her. She promises that my orders will ship to me soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If I have 30 days to file a complaint, that's on the 25th. I'm not sure what to do. Even a tracking number isn't safe to believe. I guess if my stuff arrives by the 25th, all will end well. But I'm not taking the chance of not getting my orders, and out the money too. :/


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> If I have 30 days to file a complaint, that's on the 25th. I'm not sure what to do. Even a tracking number isn't safe to believe. I guess if my stuff arrives by the 25th, all will end well. But I'm not taking the chance of not getting my orders, and out the money too. :/


I looked it up. If you paid with paypal you have 45 days to file a complaint. Not sure about your individual credit card though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, for sure I would be very upset if they sent me the wrong thing. it never happened to me with DC before. I always got exactly what I ordered and was always happy with what I got and the price. but it has happened to me before at another online dog boutique and I was mad. 
it does happen and its human error. 
and I can see where after waiting a long time for something and then getting the wrong thing that it would even be more upsetting. 
I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to order from DC anymore
i'm sure i'd feel the same way also.
but for me the only problem has been the amount of time it takes and I have kind of expected it to take awhile .... 
I feel bad that a lot of you aren't happy  ( sorry, again)


----------

